# corkers cappers



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I have a two handed Portugal made corker, it cost 12.99 and I used it for the first time today, it works like a charm.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 5, 2005)

Way to go Stinkie. Remember, always use the 1.5 inch chamfered corks with that type of corker, and it will work well. No need to soak the corks or sanitize them. George carries the really good agglomerated ones and are cool looking with his logo on them, especially in clear bottles.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 7, 2005)

Y'all are lucky. I havepoopy old (new) double lever hand corker, but it does the job. I wish I could have a port/ital. floor corker, but i have to deal with this one for the time being. **sigh**





Unless someone wants to make a road-trip to Ohio and help me cork my next batch?!?!?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll bring the peanuts


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 9, 2005)

If I have my friends save me some bottles and they only drink the cheap kind can you cork the ones that had a screw on top or only just the ones made for corking.


----------



## masta (Mar 9, 2005)

I have used corks with success on a few screw top bottles. I would say if the bottles are the same, fill a few with water and put corks in them and after a week place them on their sides and see if they leak at all.


Note: After filling I let my bottles sit upright for a week before they are put onto the cellar on the racks, it gives the corks time to expand completelyand fill the neck of the bottle. 


I have used many different typesand brands of corks including synthetics and have found that George sells an excellent cork at a great price and I am very happy with them!






 [url]http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?GC_Category=Suppli es&amp;SubCategory=Corks&amp;PartNumber=2320 [/url]


----------



## dnaman (Mar 9, 2005)

I'll have to second that. I have had a few leakers with other cork brands. With the finevinewine agglomerates, no leakers. They work great.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 9, 2005)

I also have great success with the finevinewines branded agglomerateds. 


I have used #10 corks on the slightly larger openings of most screwtop bottles.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 10, 2005)

It's also nice to read George's "Fine Vine Wines" through the neck of the bottle. It gives a hopeful good description of the contents.


I won't buy any other!


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for the feed back. I think I may of hit the jackpot and scored one for the home team



I have a coworker who works on the opposite hitch from me but is working over with me this week anyhow the point his brother is co-owner of a Fine Resturant in Mississippi and he said he can get me all the wine bottle I want. So I will find out how true this is in two weeks thats when he is supposed to bring the fist load.


By the way how many bottle is enough 60, 200, 600?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 10, 2005)

Never enough. I have stacks of clean wine bottles in boxes in my garage.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 24, 2005)

I had to smile on this one Ramrod. When I first started, I asked around for wine bottles, found a few, drank a few and saved them. It starts small, it always does. Then, daily as your interest grows, so does your desire to acquire more bottles, "_just in case the world_ _runs_ _out_!" Then you find space for more, and begin stacking here and stacking there. Throwing out items that you saved throughtout the years that have now become "_least priority_." Once in awhile you think that maybe you should count them....just to kinda get the idea that you *may have enough* for a few extra kits in mind. Then one day you start to "_itemize them according to style and size." _On another day you'll start again and re-arranging them in boxes, then shelves, then trunks, according to color.


One day you'll realize that your car's parking spot is of no real importance, and you'll begin to box and stack, and stack, and stack.


Then you'll have a "garage sale, " just tomake it abit more room so that it appears possibly your car just might fit in there again!


So you ask the question, "How many bottles in enough?" _Not enough!_


On the good positive side of this all, "If the world someday should run out of water, You'll have enough bottles to save it!


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 24, 2005)

It is 1244 am here and I am waiting on a phone call as when to head out to meet a freind with 3 case's. A 2 hour round trip but the bottles are free lol.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 24, 2005)

Drive something economical and it won't be too bad. These gas prices are crazy. See how many bottles you get to the gallon.






Joe, how much is a gallon of gas in Hawaii?


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 24, 2005)

Howz'it going? Well, regular starts off at $2.69 in some places if you're lucky. Premium goes around $2.90 on island. It's abit cheaper on the other islands, being Honolulu with the cheapest, around 50 to 60 cents less per.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 24, 2005)

Ramrod,


You remind me of me! But one o'clock in the morning...I doe'no? Heck get some sleep, come here and I will give you all you can carry. Then you can figure out cost per mile. I"ll throw in a two day tour and we both can look for more...alot of wine consumers here!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 30, 2005)

I forsee a new corker in my future, the $13 isn't doing the job, any
sugestions? anything under $100 is OK. I want it to do a good job and
be able to do bar tops without much changing. the one I have now
doesn't push all the way in 1/3 of the time and the driving rod is too
small and leaves the cork dented. I'll post pictures elsewhere, can't
post them here.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 30, 2005)

I don't believe I can afford those bottles Joe but thanks anyway, I have been to the Islands only one time when I was 11 or 12 and I remember my parents talking about the cost of things then. Don't remember which island but we werevisiting my cousin who was in the Navy.


----------



## masta (Mar 30, 2005)

I have only used a Italian floor corker with a brass iris since I started and she works like a dream. *Edited by: masta *


----------



## Hippie (Mar 30, 2005)

Stinkie, for the best, I recommend the Italian floor model with the brass iris as Scott just mentioned. I have the Portuguese bench model with thenylon iris. It is very good also, and very adjustable.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 31, 2005)

I like to do different kinds of bottles at the same time, is adjusting
the bottle height a problem with the Italian one? Is there a high
quality hand corker that doesn't take so much storage space?


----------



## masta (Mar 31, 2005)

No adjustment needed for the floor corker as the plate where the bottles sits is spring loaded and adjusts by itself. *Edited by: masta *


----------



## Hippie (Mar 31, 2005)

Stinkie, I think most good corkers are gonna have a fairly large footprint. I sometimes cork alot of different types of bottles at one session and all that is required is to adjust the cork depth now and then which is only turning a 'bumpstop' type of mechanism on top.


You know you want it. Get it.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 31, 2005)

On this cork thing where should a cork set, level with the top of the bottle a 1/16 or more below the lip or a little above?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 31, 2005)

About a sixteenth down from flush, or flush.


----------



## Bert (Apr 1, 2005)

I to started with a hand corker and not always happy with the job it did. I up graded to a floor corker, what a world of difference in the ease of corking bottles...


----------



## masta (Apr 1, 2005)

Having the right tools for the job is the way to go and besides whoever dies with the most wine toys wins!


----------



## RAMROD (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks there CW haven't used this hand corker yet guess I better practice on a couple with H2o before doing my wine.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 11, 2005)

Corked a few empty bottles to try out my new Italian floor corker today, nice when you have good equiptment!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 11, 2005)

So Stinkie, Now that you have an Italian job will you ever go back to the other kind?


----------



## Hippie (Apr 11, 2005)

Told ya so Stinkie!!!


----------



## smurfe (Jun 30, 2005)

Question to those that have the Italian Floor Corker. Does your have caps or plugs for the feet? Mine don't and didn't know if it was supposed to have them or not. I just thought it would as to protect the floor such as linoleum floors. 


I do have to say, it works great though. I have never tried any of the hand models and don't plan on it. I had a few empties around as well as a few old corks. It popped them right in with zero effort. I am going to like this machine!


Smurfe


----------



## Bert (Jul 1, 2005)

I picked up caps for the feet at the hardware store....just to save on the floor.






Wine making more than just a hobby.


----------



## smurfe (Jul 1, 2005)

Bert said:


> I picked up caps for the feet at the hardware store....just to save on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So yours didn't have them either? I was just wondering if they were missing or just not included. 


Thanks


Smurfe


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 1, 2005)

I just looked at my new Italian floor corker and it doesn't have feet,
I hadn't noticed, probably cause I have a dirt floor in my kitchen.


----------

